# How to Mod Aquaclear Media basket



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

I've posted this before but seems that over the years this post was purged..

Anyhow... the pics should be self explanatory..


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Here is my mod for the "pushing up basket" syndrome...


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I've found that the pushing up basket is an indication that the filter is getting clogged and it's time for a cleaning. Stuffing it full of more poly batting or sponge always seems to create this for me. I've stopped with adding the batting and found that it takes much longer to clog, and the baskets usually stay put. It's corrected it on several AC's that I've tried it on. I wonder if stuffing it too full, and hence it clogging quicker, makes the pump motor work that much harder and possibly shortens its life?


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

No need for that floating basket to be used as an indicator.. it can actually become a hazard and empty water out of your tank from the filter if not watched carefully..

The filter itself is designed to have water "pass through" or around when the media has become saturated or clogged.

The floating or rising basket is not an intended design.. it's a flaw.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the options of the different media stacking but it would be helpful to others if you can post what media/products you used.

I also agree with DrgRcr regarding the media basket being pushed up when the media gets clogged. There is always the possibility the water will flow over the side/rear of the filter box when the media basket is prevented from rising (personal experience here).


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Deeda said:


> There is always the possibility the water will flow over the side/rear of the filter box when the media basket is prevented from rising (personal experience here).


On the contrary.. my experience has been definitely the exact opposite.. I've had many soaked carpet mornings due to "raised media" of the rising basket redirecting water out the side and back of the filter.... which is what prompted my curiosity to come up with a permanent solution..

Let's just say.. I now sleep soundly... knowing that ALL water passing through the filter media or even around the media bypass will get directed to the front of the filter and into the tank as designed.

All others.. it's a game of roulette and will eventually catch up with you... in my experience.. a wet and soaked carpet is a very costly indicator that your filter media is in need of maintenance.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't mean to imply that the floating basket is an intended design, but more an indicator that the you are trying to make it do something it wasn't designed to do, ie., force the same amount of water through more restrictions(media). I've had some seriously grungy media that _never_ pushed up a basket. The only time I've ever had baskets rise is when I've tried to add the batting in between/on top of sponges. I've tried the batting in at least 6 different AC's of all sizes and had the baskets move. I eventually stopped adding it, and the baskets stay 100% put now. This includes a couple with extra sponges in them as well. It's my feeling that if I need to stuff so much more media in a filter for it to be effective, then maybe I need a larger or another one.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Some people choose to use batting or polyfil type materials as opposed to doubling up on Poret or reticulated foam (OEM supplied) is because it's cheaper and also has more water polishing ability. Also.. you don't have to clean them.. you simply discard it and cut another piece in it's place.. but you certainly could also reuse them several time before needing to discard it.

To your point about choosing to another filter...

The AC110 or AC500 as it was formerly known.. was and still is a very well made, efficient, and reliable filter. It does a lot of things well directly out of the box and is one of the few filters that allows the user to customize it's media capacity to cater to the individual's specific needs very easily with minor mods and doing so cost effectively.

I would not second guess getting an AquaClear filter unit for any of my tanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> The floating or rising basket is not an intended design.. it's a flaw.


It the filter has design flaws and has to be modifed to work without putting water all over the floor, then maybe another filter would be a better choice.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I,m with cichlid- baby on this one,there is a flaw in the design , mine rises(ac 110) on the one side as well,without floss ,one sponge,and bio media(rings)on top
what the filter should have is a piece of plastic for the groove thats cut in the basket to "snap " in to,
theres one on the motor side


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

whats are the blue and brown flat sponge looking things?


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Blue media is a coarse grade filtration pad.

Brown media (was originally white) is just some polyfil batting from an established tank being used for seeding the new filters with.


----------

